# 2013 Las Vegas Nv. ADBA Show Photos



## Elvisfink (Oct 13, 2008)

Here's a few photos I shot at the 2013 Las Vegas ADBA show.
































































I shot this one of Earl on Monday. That's what he looked like at the show.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Elvisfink said:


> Here's a few photos I shot at the 2013 Las Vegas ADBA show.


Auctus! I really liked this guy! Kraken is turning out really nice as well. There were a lot of really well conditioned and well presented dogs at this show.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Great pics Doug. Thanks for sharing with us :woof: earl looks awesome as always. And dang there are some mighty fine looking dogs out there.


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

Thank u Doug for doin what u do and taken those awesome pics of urs! It was an awesome show full of awesome dogs and it was a pleasure to meet u and Earl!  :cheers:!!!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Great pictures thanks doug


----------



## Princesspaola21 (Oct 30, 2012)

Great pics!! Beautiful dogs!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## circlemkennels (Aug 29, 2010)

Great pics Doug! Would've loved to have made it to that one


----------



## Elvisfink (Oct 13, 2008)

Earl with his Vegas winnings.


----------



## mccoypitbulls (Nov 26, 2009)

That bitch in the top one of yours???? I think I seen her last year!!


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Awww I love that last pic with his ribbons :woof: great job Doug


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

mccoypitbulls said:


> That bitch in the top one of yours???? I think I seen her last year!!


no thats Scott Burke's CH bitch. call name is Weezee  i dont know her full name but she won a lot that weekend!


----------



## mccoypitbulls (Nov 26, 2009)

I think she got a cup in the fall mid mo sho last year..she is a real nice bitch, and looks way better in person!!


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

Love all the pics as always!!!


----------



## Elvisfink (Oct 13, 2008)

mccoypitbulls said:


> That bitch in the top one of yours???? I think I seen her last year!!


No, that's Burke's "G/C" Bomb Bay.


----------

